# ihyped or iAwesome !



## xtremevicky (Jun 12, 2011)

The ever long debate that Apple is close to awesome or close to being the  most hated among people ? 

What do you think how good Apple are ? Are they close to being one of the best companies (overall ) or being the most hyped around in the world ? 

One of the reason I am saying this is amount of people praising the iCloud despite that feature being in Google already ?

What do you think ??


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

iAverage, sometimes iAwesome but iAlways iHyped and iExpensive.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

They make good stuff. A lot of cool factor to it too. Makes for more of a status symbol.
But not the best. 

Plus the limitations in their iOS is like spoon feeding a grown up adult.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 12, 2011)

Apple is the biggest technological company with the largest market cap for a tech company. Whether they are iAwesome, iAverage, or iCrap, they make hell lot of money.

As for their products they are premium and are targeted with an average user in mind, and with their style and hype, they are always widely successful. On the other hand they are extremely closed, and lock in their users, and they really curtail the freedom of their users.

As for I am concerned, I'll rather skip their products except maybe the Macbook which isn't that of a restricted device.

As for hype, their products are the most most most most....most overhyped products in mindkind. If they do something, it great brilliant, innovative. If anyone else innovates, it's crap, poor copy, preposterous, etc.

I must admit though, Apple are one of the companies I'll enjoy seeing the back of....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2011)

even i would love if they become unsuccessful...

they're good , no doubting it but the hype is way too much...
if they do something they rock, and if others do it .. meh.... amazes me! this is the power of branding...


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

Apple has a very strong cult following. If X does something, it is average. But if Apple does something exactly similar to what X did, people exclaim "OMFG revolutionary."

There is only one Apple product which has a decent price/performance/features ratio and that is iPod touch. Mac OS X is a great operating system, but the premium on their hardware is not at all justified.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2011)

found this article

5 Reasons Why People Hate Apple | PCWorld



> Apple isn't right for you
> You hate Apple's closed architecture
> You believe buying Apple undermines your individuality
> You hate Apple culture
> You've had a bad experience with Apple products



they missed the main point, they're bloody overpriced


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

Nobody cared about Gdrive but everybody is waiting for iCloud !


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

Apple is always iHyped because its always iAwesome and rarely iCrap.



Liverpool_fan said:


> If they do something, it great brilliant, innovative. If anyone else innovates, it's crap, poor copy, preposterous, etc.



That because the copies are never as good as Apple products. I'm currently typing this from my iPad 1 and I love it. No other tablet has been able to match up to the iPad 2 yet. They'll do so when Apple release iPad 3.

Apple being closed isn't good I agree but it has it's own advantages such as presently immunity to viruses for iOS.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

But yes they have certainly set benchmarks in the Industry and there are many infact.

I read in an article where someone said- If it werent for Apple there would be no Android.
At first I was like what. Then I though, yeah that might be true.

*I mean now we have:*
iOS5
Android 2.3
Windows Mobile 7 (Mango)
BlackBerry OS6
Meago [RIP]

*instead of:*
no android
no iOS
Windows Mobile 6.5 or 6.6
Symbian S60v4
Maemo (?)
Blackberry OS5

Thanks to everyone trying to catch up to apple. Is it that difficult to beat them.

As an android and apple user I must say it is much easier to navigate in the Apple App store than the Android Market place.


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2011)

iPad is just an oversized iPod touch. Nothing else.

Needs a better and more advance OS.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

It is still a better OS for a tablet then Android !


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> But yes they have certainly set benchmarks in the Industry and there are many infact.
> 
> I read in an article where someone said- If it werent for Apple there would be no Android.
> At first I was like what. Then I though, yeah that might be true.
> ...



Yuppp I always believe that's the way it is.
I won't say Apple products are awesome (some people think something is awesome if it looks good, for me it should be all-round performer to be awesome) but they really have a class..I mean iCandy. Performance-wise they are at par as compared to PC but PC gets a beating when it is loaded with all the bloatware.
Closed architecture is also a turn-off but if Apple products were any cheaper, I would have definitely given them a chance


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> It is still a better OS for a tablet then Android !


Honeycomb > iOS.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

I dont know man . Since I have not used it so wont comment about it . By what I have read over the internet iOS has been better suited for tablets then Android.


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2011)

yup, this was true. But Honeycomb has changed the scenario.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 13, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> It is still a better OS for a tablet then Android !



Everybody has their own definition of "better".
There are some features which are present in iOS but not in Android and vice-versa.

So, if you want features which are there in Android but are not in iOS, Android is better OS for you. And same is the case for iOS.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

"iOS is AWESOME!", "iOS PWNS ALL!", "iOS > ALL" - This statement is exclusively used by Apple Fanboys.
"DROIDZ IZ SO COOL!", "Android PWNS ALL!", "Android > ALL" - This statement is exclusively used by Droid Fanboys.

Android is fine, though it lacks this and that features but I prefer it over iOS (or vice versa) - Exclusively used by smart people.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

You dont need to be a fanboy to praise the fact that iOS interface is bloody awesome and the number of Apps in Android are cool .  . #justsaying


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> You dont need to be a fanboy to praise the fact that iOS interface is bloody awesome and the number of Apps in Android are cool .  . #justsaying


Unaware of your inner "fanboy", eh?


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2011)

Eboue is Apple.


----------



## R2K (Jun 13, 2011)

Except for the fact that their products look awesome in terms of Aesthetics there is no actual point in owning them....
No matter if it is their OS or the actual hardwares like macbooks or imac ,you can't deny the fact that they all look beautiful unless you are blind or have a wierd sense of beauty.....
And all you pay for is that half bitten Apple logo...You can get better products for the half the price if you don't really care abt their overhyped branding and looks.
Basically they can be termed in general as icandy


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Unaware of your inner "fanboy", eh?



Not a fanboy . Definately not a fanboy . 

I always appreciate something which is worth appreciating , be it a electronics product or a hot chik in the other bay


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Apple= Quality + Cool factor

Also its not all hype. The ipod touch was slated as the best audio player due to its music quality alone despite all the extras it comes with.
Good battery life and ease of use.

I think iOS and Android stand on equal grounds now. Its presonal preference from here on. iOS wins for apps though.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2011)

One of reasons that apple is enjoying so much success is the platform. the i store beats all the other application platforms out there on every front. apple is not overpriced, and is leading everyone else on matters of how much digital content should cost. ebooks, songs and games are all settling around the 1$ mark because of apple, and all of this is very cheap if you compare these to similar services on other platforms. for the price of one good psp game, you can buy out the top ten istore games, so apple is in fact, very cheap
the touch is also the best there is despite the competition, and no one competes with it at the same price point. The battery life is far from being the best in the market
however, IMO the phone part of the iphone is really bad, or at least not worth the price difference over an ipod touch, cause if ur saving up for an iphone when you cross 15k you realize the latest ipod touches can do evarthing the iphone can expect call, and youll have enough left over to get a droid for a portable wifi hotspot


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2011)

^^ will whole heartedly agree on that. I own an iPod Touch. Great gadget.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree to what Anorion said. I also own a ipod touch and love the gadget . 

iPod touch is one of the best gadgets one can buy .


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

I lost my ipod touch. 

Their hardware is however overpriced. No surprise they rake in more profit per unit sold than any other gadget out there.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 13, 2011)

Anything which requires iTunes to sync is a crap device for me.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Anything which requires iTunes to sync is a crap device for me.


+1. I owned an iPod "once".


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Anything which requires iTunes to sync is a crap device for me.



Yeah that makes sense only for people who get their songs legally


----------



## Anish (Jun 14, 2011)

Generally considering apple,
build quality is awesome
But features sucks! such as sync in ipod (I am really sick of that and wanna bang my ipod)

cost wise,
An apple a day burns your pocket away


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2011)

The sync is forced or what..??


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2011)

asingh said:


> The sync is forced or what..??



yes. when you connect even old SE K750i phone to PC via USB cable , you can see it as Removable disk in windows (like pen drive) but when you connect any of iDevices , this is not the option.

hence no freedom.


----------



## Anish (Jun 14, 2011)

asingh said:


> The sync is forced or what..??



What do you mean by forced? You mean its mandatory? The sync is the only option available in ipod to upload music. you cannot copy paste as traditional mp3 players. Sync via itunes and thats another crap. It introduces a waste product called quicktime player.


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2011)

^^
Meaning once the sync starts, can you choose what all is transferred. Or it over writes everything by default.?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 14, 2011)

iTunes is a good software ! 

I dont know why people have a problem with that ?


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

No FLAC.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 15, 2011)

bloated, you forgot bloated

if software started having dependencies(read : quicktime, who hte hell even uses quicktime??? ) like itunes, we would have to install several gb's of cr@p for every tiny software out there


bad ico, rickrolling innocent digiters. i shall report you  (just kidding)


----------



## Anorion (Jun 15, 2011)

hmmm.. 

Tethering is an archaic practice, used at best for charging the device. You dont really need a copy of your itunes purchases on a computer, the store catalogs your purchases for you

128 kbps, and even lower bitrates is how music is consumed on radio worldwide and thats not including internet radio and podcasts. lower bitrates has always had a quixotic quality that a surprising number of listeners relate to more than the music itself, and if your an audiophile or something, the itunes store may not satisfy you but if you really just want to listen to the song it will be in an app, a bunch of podcasts, and available as a track and an album for download... or you can just play it on youtube if all else fails

I liek droids. Fanbois are most critical lol. The store is not nearly as competitive, or innovative, or even active, but yeah its trying its hard, but its a horribly designed app store. the android store makes the act of purchasing tedious with atrocious pricing on the "top apps" category, and this has remained unchanged since I blv the day it started. even ovi is better in comparison with indian price points and perhaps more handsets in the wild. Also, every droid seems rushed, as if the fully featured phone will only be in your hands after the next update. On a pod, each update is an extra, and sometimes you just wish the latest version does not mess up your device. And yeah, updated the OS of a pod is easier than updating the OS of a droid. 

In short, the device does not really matter, it is the richness of the ecosystem, the users attention to the publisher's content, apple is just a very successful middleman, any platform has the opportunity to achieve this


----------



## Anish (Jun 15, 2011)

@asingh: there are options for not overwriting. But using itunes for syncing is really a headache.
@doomgiver: You are correct buddy.. Itunes is a excellent bloater.
and another important thing some regret ipod is that you can charge only via the computer usb port. When you go for any vacation, tour or something, pick up your laptop with you!

But as i said before, products are awesome, at only 15grams weight, the ipod gives 15 to 17 hours of playback time. I dono about other apple products.

PS: If apple inc. starts a dairy, then it will sell imilk
      if it starts an airline, it will fly iplanes
      if it runs a school or college, it will name it ischool/icollege.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2011)

iHate iTunes and other iProducts.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 15, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> iTunes is a good software !
> 
> I dont know why people have a problem with that ?



Port it my Operating system and then we'll talk about it.
Secondly it bloody sucks in Windows, looks horrible and a real crappy UI even if I bother to dual-boot/Virtualbox. And don't get me started about Quicktime, Bonjour, etc.

And yeah I want the freedom of my device working with the media player of MY choice.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 15, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> iHate iTunes and other iProducts.


true. i bet all that apple does is collect jobs' poo and squeeze it thru molds and give it a nice shiny coat of aluminium.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Port it my Operating system and then we'll talk about it.
> Secondly it bloody sucks in Windows, looks horrible and a real crappy UI even if I bother to dual-boot/Virtualbox. And don't get me started about Quicktime, Bonjour, etc.
> 
> And yeah I want the freedom of my device working with the media player of MY choice.



+1. another reason NOT to use apple. 
i had to delete bonjour via unlocker (my uhh, brother installed itunes to sync his friend's ipoop)


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 15, 2011)

Blah ! 

iTunes does not have a crappy and horrible UI .  

I agree to the fact that quicktime is vestigle installer with itunes but I like the software . In Fact , It is my default media player


----------



## noob (Jun 15, 2011)

its has gay grey UI which sucks.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 15, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> its has gay grey UI which sucks.



This. It uses like its own font rendering as well? Looks really out of place in a Windows desktop. Same with Safari.



xtremevicky said:


> In Fact , It is my default media player


You need to try more media players, seriously.


----------



## noob (Jun 15, 2011)

WMP is simply the best


----------



## deathwish (Jun 15, 2011)

Apple is the future. Or more appropriately, Apple brought about the future. Why is everyone so averse to the idea of competition?? When Microsoft was the largest company in the world, everyone complained that it was because they stifled the competition. Now Apple's meteoric rise which has resulted in their company to be worth more than Microsoft, everyone has a problem again. 

Without competition, we all suffer. As appropriately put by Sarath:



Sarath said:


> But yes they have certainly set benchmarks in the Industry and there are many infact.
> 
> I read in an article where someone said- If it werent for Apple there would be no Android.
> At first I was like what. Then I though, yeah that might be true.
> ...



Agreed, all the other companies might have been working on the technology before Apple came into the picture. But because of Apple, they were forced to research and develop faster! And because of this, we benefited! 

I do not deny that Apple has obscenely overpriced products, but it is because they are targeting that market. And because of the brilliant marketing strategies they come up with, most people want an Apple product, whether they can afford it or not.

The Apple build quality is flawless, and they know exactly what the customer wants (else Apple makes them want it!!). 

So what if Apple is using pre-existing technology?? Apple is making that technology popular. Before the iCloud, very few non tech-savvy people knew about Cloud Computing. Now, it is the hot topic. They are pulling us forward. Appreciate Apple for that, if for nothing else.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2011)

I like apples consumer research team....

U must have seen a great innovative ad on TV without flashy models and any strange graphics..it says "If u dont have an iphone, u dont have an iphone"

As simple as that


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 15, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> WMP is simply the best


omg, what have you been smoking?!?!



sujoyp said:


> "If u dont have an iphone, u dont have an iphone"


umm, of course if you dont have a iPoop, you dont have a shitty phone, you dont need to tell me twice not to put flat pieces of turds on my face.
that line is obviously the product of someone with a very small mind



deathwish said:


> Apple is the future


apple dies with jobs. mark my words


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2011)

^iHater..


----------



## deathwish (Jun 15, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> apple dies with jobs. mark my words



Sadly, I feel the same way. Jobs should have set up a well structured system, which can function and innovate without him, but I find it hard to believe for some reason. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2011)

The number of songs I have in iTunes Mac where it is not considered to be *bloated* unlike Windows -
*i.imgur.com/IlJOd.jpg

At the end of the day, things which I dislike about Apple:
1) Taking so much from OpenSource (FreeBSD) and giving back nothing.
2) Opposing the "open" WebM as the HTML5 video standard and favouring the "proprietary" and patented H.264.
3) Not supporting the best audio format out there - FLAC.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 15, 2011)

is it just me or did all your songs *magically* disappear?


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2011)

Amarok ftw.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> This. It uses like its own font rendering as well? Looks really out of place in a Windows desktop. Same with Safari.
> 
> 
> You need to try* more media players*, seriously.



Do tell me !


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 15, 2011)

I see a plenty of iHaters in this thread.
IMO iPod has to be the most VFM product from Apple and I would go further to rate it the best gadget under 15k money can buy.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 15, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> I see a plenty of iHaters in this thread.
> IMO *iPod has to be the most VFM product from Apple and I would go further to rate it the best gadget under 15k money can buy*.



Agreed !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 15, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Do tell me !



Try Foobar for a start.


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

Songbird.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 16, 2011)

The Zune (software) is another brilliant media player. The visuals are amazing, and it is much easier to categorize your songs and playlists. However, it has slightly steep hardware requirements. I use that as my default player.

But aren't we deviating from the topic here??


----------



## sygeek (Jun 16, 2011)

^Another bloatware, runs sluggish on my crapware.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2011)

Will have to try Zune (software). Even if it's a crap, since it's a Microsoft product, and they produce well researched product.
And yeah, we HAVE deviated from the topic.

So coming back on topic, I would just like to say, Apple creates Expensive products. It you can afford, it would be the best thing you own. But if you can't, well, then it's just iCrapwares.

_Simple!_


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 16, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> I see a plenty of iHaters in this thread.
> IMO iPod has to be the most VFM product from Apple and I would go further to rate it the best gadget under 15k money can buy.



noooo, i disagree, you will find plenty of gadgets under 15k that are waaay better than iPoop


----------



## deathwish (Jun 16, 2011)

iPoop. Haha. 

But seriously, you can't get a better PMP under 15k than the iTouch.


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

Delusion.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 16, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> noooo, i disagree, you will find plenty of gadgets under 15k that are waaay better than iPoop


Would you name a few?


----------



## deathwish (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not joking. iTouch is the only Apple device which I feel is way ahead of the competition. Don't believe me?? Go here, or here, or here! 



Spoiler



From *Endgadget*:
Reading through this review, it should be clear that there isn't actually a whole lot to say about this device that hasn't already been said. The new touch isn't magical or revolutionary, or even unfamiliar. What it is, however, is a product without a peer; a media player that does far more than media playing. Besides the smaller screen real estate, the touch might be better compared to a tablet or netbook -- it has many of the same functions (more, in some cases). So you're not just dropping $229 (8GB), $299 (32GB), or $399 (64GB, also, ouch) on a music and video player -- you're buying into a mini-computer, a video camera, and a game system all with a massive ecosystem.

If you're already carrying around a smartphone with the above functions, maybe the iPod touch doesn't make sense, but for the legions of buyers out there who have yet to make the jump (or are stuck with an outdated handset), this device's appeal is hard to deny. Don't get us wrong, the touch isn't without faults -- the lack of GPS and a fairly low-quality still camera come to mind -- but there's nothing major here that gives us pause (and frankly, nothing else like it on the market). With the addition of HD video shooting, the new Retina Display, and a faster A4 processor, the touch has just gone from "nice to have" to nearly irresistible.

From *TechRadar*:
We liked: We still marvel at the sharpness of the Retina display and the speed at which you move around iOS, browse the web or do anything else.
As an HD video camera to carry round in your pocket for spontaneous point-and-shoot footage, you won't go wrong here. And Game Center is a great one-stop social gaming portal.

We disliked: We didn't find much here that we disliked, really. We're pleased to see cameras in the iPod touch, but for still shots, the rear-facing one doesn't come close to competing with any compact cameras from recent years. And even though this is an incredible package, it comes with a premium price tag.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 17, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> Would you name a few?



you said "gadgets", not pmp's


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 17, 2011)

I like itunes. I find it simplistic and very sober in design. 
And i like its color combination. 
And as for syncing, I have no probs with it, I manually manage my files through itunes. 
I love apple for its design and ease of use, coupled with the fact that its devices are amazingly optimised for their hardware. 
Agreed that they don't have that many features of their competitors, but then its not only features that decide a product's review. Its actually the whole complete package (no, I dont mean the physical package you get when you buy one, i mean the product as a whole) that defines its success.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> I find it simplistic


You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 17, 2011)

He aint kidding . You dont expect others to hate Apple or iTunes like you do .

Its just simple when you want to add a song to your playlist you just have to copy paste in into a folder . You listen to song , Nice track you copy it there . You dont like it there is no problem of it being in your library .

Anyways , That is another topic and debate . People here are suggesting that there are better VFM gadgets in 15k category . Do tell us ?


----------



## deathwish (Jun 17, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> Agreed that they don't have that many features of their competitors, but then its not only features that decide a product's review. Its actually the whole complete package (no, I dont mean the physical package you get when you buy one, i mean the product as a whole) that defines its success.



Apple has more features than most other devices. You cannot complain on that front. I know they do not allow much freedom to explore in their OSs, but most users won't need that option anyway. As you said, you too like the "simplistic" no-nonsense interface.


----------



## noob (Jun 17, 2011)

my main concern is why cant i just connect my phone to PC using USB and see it as Removable Storage ?

This is V V V Important because when i carry my iDevice to my friends house I dont want him to install any software on his machine.



deathwish said:


> Apple has more features than most other devices. I know they do not allow much freedom to explore in their OS



Self contradicting.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 17, 2011)

typical apple, force the user to use a propreitarty tool just to put songs on a iPoop. the damn thing rearranged my entire music collection too.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 17, 2011)

Should be more careful . Aint it ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2011)

I had iTunes software once upon a time on my Motorola Razor version 2. It was such a pain getting music onto it. Plus why would it sync all the folder..completely. And arranges stuff too.

Probably that is the first/last apple product I used.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 17, 2011)

Features and freedom are different things, my friend.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 17, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> typical apple, force the user to use a propreitarty tool just to put songs on a iPoop. the damn thing rearranged my entire music collection too.



That's exactly when I started hating it 

and then I never purchased another iPod and "lost" the one I already had


----------



## Sarath (Jun 17, 2011)

I lost my ipod  but if I have to replace it with another PMP it would be another ipod touch again.

itunes sucks but is not enough to bring me down. I can live with it. 

The only other alternative I looked at was iRiver.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I lost my ipod


Congratulations!


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 17, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> you said "gadgets", not pmp's


Thats what I am saying, go ahead and name a few *gadgets*(which according to you are better than iPod Touch) under 15k.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 17, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Should be more careful . Aint it ?



there was an option, deep inside the menus, that that turned off automatic folder rearrangement. it rearranged everything DURING installation.

the only apple worth buying for me is the ipod classic (160 gb worth of music, good) its the only thing which has enough space to carry around entire music collections


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2011)

I would rather buy a Cowon X7 than iPod classic.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 17, 2011)

nice. goodbye apple!!!
i thought cowon only made small players

what other gems are you hiding, ico?


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2011)

iPod touch.


----------



## noob (Jun 17, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy  Player


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 17, 2011)

The main gripe people have with ipods is the fact that they have to install an extra software 'itunes' for sharing music. Well, that that depends on how you would want to take songs from people.
It doesnt take much effort to check that 'manually manage my songs' checkbox when you click on your ipod in itunes.
No issues with syncing since the power is in your hands.

@asingh - that was the time when itunes wasn't that good. You could try transferring music manually from your itunes library and plus, you can change the option for rearranging music library if you want to. I never let itunes arrange the folders for me.


----------



## Anish (Jun 19, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> nice. goodbye apple!!!


Invite me for the farewell.. I am glad to join


----------



## R2K (Jun 19, 2011)

It  is funny that nowadays i see a lot 'kewl' ppl around me calling their chinese PMP as ipod.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

^Yeah. Once my friend said, "Hey, You know what? I bought an IPod.". I'm like, "Woah, really, you mean IPod shuffle?". "No re, It is better than shuffle it's got music and video too. Super duper high quality and very cheap". "Can you show it to me?"..And then there he goes a shitty mp4 player in a hand and a dumb smile on his face.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 19, 2011)

@doomgiver : You still haven't answered my question or is it you only know to pass random comments


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 19, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> @doomgiver : You still haven't answered my question or is it you only know to pass random comments



true, i dont want to show my jewels (under 15k) and get jealous glances from you 

get a droid, make a call


----------



## deathwish (Jun 20, 2011)

Bah! Deviating again, we are. 



ico said:


> I would rather buy a Cowon X7 than iPod classic.



You cannot ignore the superb built quality of Apple devices. I thought of going for Cowon too, but they are neither as sturdy nor as elegant as the Classic. The only problem with the Classic is scrolling through tonnes of songs with that damn scroll wheel.


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2011)

deathwish said:


> You cannot ignore the superb built quality of Apple devices. I thought of going for Cowon too, but they are neither as sturdy nor as elegant as the Classic. The only problem with the Classic is scrolling through tonnes of songs with that damn scroll wheel.


Cowon's build quality is superb. Sturdy? My D2 is working completely fine since 3 years. It all depends how you keep your stuff. Elegance? no idea what you are talking about.
No Apple device comes close to Cowon's sound quality. Cowon devices also give you proper equalizer.
I'd agree that iPod touch is one of the must have PMPs under 15k. But if you consider the other iPods, there are much better alternatives available.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 20, 2011)

I feel that the iPod has the best music quality around, second only to the Sony Walkman. Well, every man has their own taste in music, so I cannot actually give an objective view on that. I hate the Cowon players, to be honest, because of the plastic feeling they give. And the interface of the Cowon is too simplistic for me.


----------



## Joker (Jun 20, 2011)

i am surprised some ppl find Apple's sound quality better than Cowon, sandisk and sony? that's a pity.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 20, 2011)

It varies from person to person.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 20, 2011)

People do not like a "music player" because its look and feel is not good. ironical


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> People do not like a "music player" because its look and feel is not good. ironical


Looks and build quality do play an important factor while buying ANY device..Imagine a device made of crappy glass.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks are also an important factor, your may not want to carry around a deformed brick to get the better sound. 
Sound , features, buildquality and looks make a good product for the price.

I find cowon players to sound much better than idevices but that doesnt take away the glory that the idevices deserve.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 20, 2011)

Build plays a very important part IMO.

I dont want a device that looks crappy ! ( I dont own a Cowon nor i have seen it nor I am commenting on it )


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Looks and build quality do play an important factor while buying ANY device..Imagine a device made of crappy glass.



The iPhones are quite close to that.


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2011)

well, it's not Apple what people dislike. Their cult following? yes.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 20, 2011)

ico said:


> well, it's not Apple what people dislike. Their cult following? yes.



That is true. Their followers worship Apple for some inexplicable reason. They refuse to look beyond the brand. Even if you point out the flaws and point them towards a superior product, they will refuse to acknowledge it.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> The iPhones are quite close to that.



All of the touchscreens are then


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

ipoop


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 21, 2011)

I think the hate towards the Fan following does end up being the hate for Apple .


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 21, 2011)

^hater


edit: I meant the poop guy


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2011)

Sometimes people just hate iProducts just for the sake of it, just cause most of the people around them hate it and they wanna join to be one of the "COOL" guys. What they don't realize here, that they're acting worse than any iProduct, wannabes.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 21, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Sometimes people just hate iProducts just for the sake of it, just cause most of the people around them hate it and they wanna join to be one of the "COOL" guys. What they don't realize here, that they're acting worse than any iProduct, wannabes.



Exactly. Stole my words you did.


----------



## TheGibMaker (Jul 1, 2012)

well, mostly iOverpriced iBulls**t, but sometimes, iAwesomely iGenius (iPod Classic and Newton)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah nice thread...

my friend bought macBook air 11.6 instead i Suggested him to buy dv6-6121tx...
but he got ied & now wondering how icrappy is the idevice..(no games ..)

love to see him cry...


----------



## Krow (Jul 1, 2012)

MacBook Air is brilliant device. Which other laptop with an SSD is available for the same price?


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2012)

Closing. Old thread.


----------

